# Rabbitry logo and slogan



## rabbitpatch (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm not really sure if this is the right place for this question....if not feel free to move it.

Anywho...I'm working on creating a logo for my rabbitry to use on my website and possibly t-shirts and stuff like that. I really like the image I designed but I need some kind of slogan or saying. The name of my rabbitry is The Rabbit Patch. If anyone would like to see it, the image I created is here http://gaits.deviantart.com/art/Rabbit-Patch-68326422

So, yeah...anybody have any ideas for a slogan?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 27, 2007)

Cute LOGO! Gotta think on this one... something "Country/Home Grown/Quilt-ish"... LOL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 28, 2007)

My Logo is my rabbity name with flowers growing underneath, and the colors are sky blue and light green. Those are the colors of my rabbitry. My slogan is "Love Grows Here" because it does. And the reason for flowers is that they grow....lol. i'm not sure if that makes sense. 

I wanted to do t-shirts with my logo's on them too but i think it's a bit too much money and i'm not sure anyone besides me, my sister and my friend would wear them. But I am definitley thinking about it if I get $100. 

You can see my website here: www.freewebs.com/blueskyacresrabbitry/ 

I'm updating it today with more pictures and stuff.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Oct 28, 2007)

That sounds like a lovely logo! My thought on the t-shirts was to get some of those printable transfers (the kind you print on your regular printer and then iron onto the shirt) and just make a few for me and my husband to wear when we go places that we want to "advertise."

My website hasn't been updated in months...but you can check it out if you want http://www.freewebs.com/therabbitpatch


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I will look at your site. I just updated mine today and added tons of pictures and stuff. 

Thanks. I like my slogan too. lol.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 29, 2007)

what about "patching great rabbits together with great people"?


----------

